# favorite squirrel hunting technique



## Giraffe45

I like to take a lil tripod chair with me and still hunt with calls. Normally i just rub two quarters together.


----------



## wildcoy73

I hunt them with my xi xrg legend set at 70lbs and a 3 blade 125 thunderhead. have taken several limits while deer hunting. Strange thing is the day I took my 8 point I had five laying on the ground with arrows still in them. Have to say that is the only time I have emptied my quiver of arrows, and one of the most enjoyable days of hunting.


----------



## sigman

I used to use a shotgun all the time. Last five years its been a .22. Mostly I sit. But still get quite a few slowly walking.


----------



## s&w22aellafrits

.22 handgun, it is really fun


----------



## trout

a 22 or shotgun in hand and I still hunt mast trees.
Fing a few Hickory trees and listen for the bushytail cutting nuts above you.
Great time!


----------



## orion

Since I have Nutmeg (my feist) I have no ambition to hunt them any other way. I used to love to walk slowly along looking for squirrels. Now, its just a flat out riot!!!! It gets me out in the winter and I can spend quality time with my dog. If you ever get a chance to hunt with a real squirrel dog, by all meens take the opportunity. Go for a nice walk in the woods with the dog, she barks on tree and you go over and knock the squirrel out of the tree with the weapon of your choice. My trad archery buddies are always up for looseing arrows.


----------



## trout

orion said:


> Since I have Nutmeg (my feist) I have no ambition to hunt them any other way. I used to love to walk slowly along looking for squirrels. Now, its just a flat out riot!!!! It gets me out in the winter and I can spend quality time with my dog. If you ever get a chance to hunt with a real squirrel dog, by all meens take the opportunity. Go for a nice walk in the woods with the dog, she barks on tree and you go over and knock the squirrel out of the tree with the weapon of your choice. My trad archery buddies are always up for looseing arrows.



I'll agree nothing is more fun than hunting squirrels with a great dog.
Had I stayed in Michigan , a good squirrel dog was in my future.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

A favorite Kimber bolt action .22 with a 4x12 B&L scope. Sit quietly on a big beech ridge with 80 acres of corn below. BTW a great way to introduce youngsters to hunting with a rifle and _patience.

NB_


----------



## dieselchucknorris

really? with just two quarters? how does that work?


----------



## Big Reds

Spot and stalk with my sheridan blue streak 20 cal. pellet gun, open sights.


----------



## pp185xlt

out the kitchen window with a pellet gun


----------



## d0wnriver

Dale87 said:


> I like to wander around aimlessly for a couple of hours not seeing any squirrels till I give up and sit next to a tree for 10 mins before I get one.


----------



## No.4shot

My vote is dogs


----------



## limige

Where do they hide in the winter? Took a walk and sat for a bit nothing. Nest all over tracks in the snow but never heard or saw a peep.
Seems like they must be in hollowed trees for the winter. 

Loaded up some squirrel calls onto my foxpro, gonna try again


----------



## GIDEON

I prefer the sit and nap method.............sit and watch i meant


----------



## toppm

I like getting home from ice fishing, find a tree sit down, fall asleep in about three minutes, wake up whenever and might be a few around. If not---don't have to clean them.


----------



## GIDEON

toppm said:


> I like getting home from ice fishing, find a tree sit down, fall asleep in about three minutes, wake up whenever and might be a few around. If not---don't have to clean them.


 Yeap, thats the way to get them


----------



## treeman

Spot and stalk. Use good quality binoculars to spot the little critters by scanning 100 to 200 yards ahead. Once spotted, slowly move to within shooting range and find a spot to sit. .17 rifle with a good 3 x 9 scope picks em off. Bipod for a steady rest. Simmer in a little chicken stock with whatever herbs you have in the cupboard. Sage or a thyme come to mind. Add carrot, onion and celery. When tender coat with seasoned flour and brown in a skillet. Make gravy with the stock if that floats your boat.


----------

